# Buyer Beware South Padre Marine



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

Beware of South Padre Marine. On 4/30/08 I purchased a 23ft. UltraCat loaded up. Approx. 3 days later I noticed 7 screws coming completely through the hull along with numerous other problems. Needless to say a little upset. Called them up and agreed to have them repair the boat on the condition if I could tell it was repaired I wanted a new hull. Got a call today and they want to pick it up again and repair it again, and I told them no I wanted my money back or I wanted a new hull, or I would see them in court, as I've payed cash for this boat, they already have their money and they told me they'd see me in court then. So I'm going to meet with a lawyer tomorrow at 11:30am & have to spend more money. So if you're thinking about buying a new boat, this is just a heads up on how South Padre Marine treats their customers. Will NOT buy from again!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Does your lawyer recommend that you post pending litigation on public forums? I wouldn't, but that's just me.

Sorry about your situation.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with posting this Halo, I would do the same thing.


----------



## kingfish18 (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree nothing wrong with telling your point.


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't Know What The Lawyer Will Say As Its Not 11:30 Am Tomorrow Yet But Wish Someone Would Have Warned Me Before I Bought A New Boat


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for letting us know. i was actually considering on purchasing a boat from them. good thing there is other ultra cat dealers out there.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Be ready to be out of a boat for a while......though you have a case......

Good Luck....I would be ticked too


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

the lawyer will tell you that most cases you have to give them a good faith effort to satisfy the problem.just my .02 good luck hope it works out for you.


----------



## dogonefishin (Apr 8, 2005)

you should call the ultracat manufacturer and file a compalint with them direct. I am sure they would want to know how one of their dealers is treating customers not to mention destroying one of their hulls. Also remember you are almost in mexico down here and quality work and pride is way down there on the totem pole. Just mt 2 cents.

Capt bobby


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Good luck. It's good to see that you're standing up for yourself.

I don't understand what you mean by warning you, though. Did you do your research? Every outdoor magazine that I know of has done how to stories on buying both used and new boats. Did you look into the reputations of boat dealers down around the Valley? How about asking people who they'd recommend? How many boat dealers did you visit?

Is your boat new or used? Did you ask about what the warranty covers? If it was used, did you ask them if they would make good on any issues with the boat? Did you wet test? 

Have you given them ample opportunity to fix the problems (as with a car, it's usually three tries)? Have they made a good faith effort to try and make you whole? 

I'm not trying to bust your chops. I'm playing devil's advocate. These questions are going to get asked should you try to take legal action. Your lawyer is going to probably ask you if you'd be willing to accept some sort of settlement, such as them fixing the boat correctly. If you try to hold out for a new hull, you may not prevail unless you can prove they defrauded you and deliberately sold you a lemon. 

I could be wrong, though, and I do wish you luck. I also think this could have been avoided if you didn't rely on anyone warning you and did some research.

Cg


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

If it had an E-Tec on it, for get it, it will be your loss! It just seems anything those motors are atttached too, get the bad carma , that goes with the motors! L.O.L.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

You probably should have let them try and fix it now that they were not given oppertunity to rectify the situation they may have you! Sorry!!! That's the only problem with buying these specialty boats!


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

they have already fixed it once and looked like a 6 year old did it. still did not fix the hyd. steering the water pres. gauge, loose bat. box or cracked trolling motor case.i fill like i was more than fair by giving them the option of a new hull or money back the boat is new and i have had it in the water 2 times i dont know about some but i saved for a while to buy. as i did not want a bank note it was a lot of $ to me and now out more.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Do what you gotta do man. I wouldnt even have given them the opportunity to fix the being it was new. They should have done you right when you allowed them to fix your new hull. Seems to me that they dont care about the customer as they do the $$$$. I hope you kick their arse in court. People shouldnt be able to get away with **** like that.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Go get them!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

did the dealer do the repair or are you getting warranty work done by ultracat?? Have you talked to ultracat? I would ask to speak with someone highup there and at the same time send them certified correspondence regarding the situation. Make sure u document all exchanges. You definitely have an uphill battle.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

dogonefishin said:


> Also remember you are almost in mexico down here and quality work and pride is way down there on the totem pole. Just mt 2 cents.
> 
> Capt bobby


It's too bad you've dealt with people that have left this impression on you. I grew up down here and live down here now, but have lived in College Station, Houston, Dallas and Austin and found that quality of work and pride (or lack thereof) isn't any different down here than it is anywhere else around the state.

Now, for the original post. Thanks for the warning. They obviously messed up by drilling holes through the hull. Good luck with the meeting with your lawyer, I hope this story has a happy ending!


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

any pics of the screw up?


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

dogonefishin said:


> you should call the ultracat manufacturer and file a compalint with them direct. I am sure they would want to know how one of their dealers is treating customers not to mention destroying one of their hulls. Also remember you are almost in mexico down here and quality work and pride is way down there on the totem pole. Just mt 2 cents.
> 
> Capt bobby


Yeah your right,

They cant make quality stuff down South. Shallow Sport, Dargel, Baymaster, they need someone from up North like Kenner to show them how to lay glass and do quality work.... SHEESH.....

I have bought a Transcat from these guys in 2005, and they did me fair, nothing warm and fuzzy, but nothing terrible. I do remeber a post here of a guy who bought a little used scooter from them, and he had a horrible time getting a title.

No bshing, just personal opinion from actually dealing with them, and some other stores Ive heard. I know when you buy something like this, you want it perfect, so I can understand your fustration.


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

dont know if you can tell much in the pics lawyer says $#^%*&#@@ $500.00 please


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

man that looks awefull. Ultracat needs to step up to the plate and give you a new hull. Have you fowarded this thread to them?


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Who drilled the holes? IMHO they are the ones responsible for this. Just a shot in the dark, but I think all manufacturer warranties will be denied in the future based on that...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Was it factory rigged or dealer rigged? If ultracat's dealer network is rigging boats like this then they are as much to blame as the dealers rigger. I think ultracat need to get involve and fix this gentlemans boat. He either needs it repaired to the appearance of a factory hull or he needs a new hull. You may want to have the boat examined by an independant surveyor.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Now that you've shown the flaws, that puts everything in a different light.
Your best recourse is to contact the factory directly and _explain_ the situation. Don't yell, or make ultimatums. Tell them that you bought the boat new, ask if you can e-mail the pictures, and see if they can help you. If you have the bill of sale, tell them that you bought the boat new and can prove it. If they tell you to take it back to the dealer, tell them you are not comfortable working with them and why and ask if there is another authorized dealer that you can take it to. Ask for a satisfactory solution. If the refuse to help you, then ask them to put into writing why they won't so that you can have it for your records.

The trick is to keep your cool. Don't go throwing around demands and threats. Once you start doing that, you're surrendering the high ground to them, and you will lose. They can always hang up on you and defend themselves by saying that you were being unreasonable and hostile (they like doing that).

Cg


----------



## spi4fish (Aug 23, 2005)

Need to contact Joel at Ultra Cat. Make sure you get him a copy of this entire thread. I was on the guide program with UC for two years. Get with Joel and only Joel.

Chris


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

Personally I think you are screwed yourself when you told them you were going to get all lawyered up. You have two options

1) Go talk to the manager in person and appologize for being rude and threatening. Then tell them you made the decession to buy this boat from their shop because you had heard good things about them. State any repairs are fixes that were mentioned directly to you before the purchase and tell the manager you want to work this out and would like to boat to be in the state they said they would be selling it to you in.

2) Or document everything you were told that would be fixed on the boat and the current state. Write a certified letter and enclose a copy of this documentation and send it to the boat store, the manufacturer and the state attornery general. Sit back and wait to see who responds first. If no response then contact your lawyer and give him all the documentation and certified mail receipts. Let him handle it from there but it may be a long time before you are satisfied with an outcome.

At this point I'd go with option #1 and tried and get things worked out with the boat store directly. They are probably the ones to fix your problems the quickest. I'd also ask them to contact the boat manufacturer on your behalf to try and rememdy the problem with the hull if they are not capable. I know you want to just get mad and yell at them but you're at their mercy so to speak now unless you want to pony up some more cash to fight this out legally. But then you'll be out more then just cash in the long run.

Good luck!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

You're right, that does look terrible. I'm surprised a "reputable" boat dealer would let that type of work out of their shop. They should be ashamed. I hope they or Ultracat themselves make this right for you. Good luck.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Appologize?....screw that,he's the customer! they need him he doesn't need them........if it wasn't for customers they wouldn't be in business....my .02.they need to do whatever it takes to make him happy.


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

That is terrilbe!!! Work hard-pay cash and get screwed by the dealer. Its getting harder and harder to find buisiness's with customer service after the sale. Good Luck


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I agree that is a shoddy job. What is the scoop on the trolling motor? For only being in the water two times the rubrail has a lot of scuffs on it. Did the bracket hit a dock?


----------



## ETeacher50 (Feb 27, 2008)

*What's Wrong with the Truth???*

If what you're saying is the truth, there is absolutely nothing wrong with posting what you said - in my opinion. Good job. Lots of guts you have. Realize that some - not all - lawyers are not necessarily out to find truth; rather, they are out to win arguments.
But....that's just my two cents worth, as well.
Good luck my friend.
I am...Joe Clark, Alamo


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

the first people who picked the boat up did all what you see and more, not sure how but thats how i got it back. as for loosing my cool still have not done that, but after 3 weeks of messing with these people im done and have already lawyer up so to speak. i have tried to call ultracat several time never got a anwser the dealer did the work all i want is a fair shake not asking for something for nothing new hull or all my money back


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Why not call the BBB and see if any other complaints have been lodged. If they have, take it to Channel 5. Will Ripley might be able to get something done.

I apologize for my first post. I wish you would have posted those photos first thing. It does look like somebody with less than a working knowledge of glasswork did that.

Cg


----------



## ETeacher50 (Feb 27, 2008)

*What's fair is fair.*

Do what you gotta do. You paid upfront for a product that was supposed to be perfect. Anything less is less. Don't give up. Good things happen to those who don't quit. For sure, don't lose your cool.
Laters..................Joe Clark


----------



## spi4fish (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is Johnny Weber's phone number. He is Joel's (owner of UC) right hand man. Use this number to get to Joel. He has always been a pretty fair guy, as far I as can tell. 325-260-9331.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you post a pic of the bottom of your trolling motor. Looks like a scuff mark there like it hit bottom and may have cracked where it locks in.


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks I Will Give Him A Call. All I Want Is Whats Right, I Do Like The Boat, First Cat Boat Ever Owned And Was Real Suprised On How Dry And The Ride Just Got Into A Bad Deal With The Dealership I Chose


----------



## spi4fish (Aug 23, 2005)

Give it a shot. It can't hurt. I don't think!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Man you do have a leg to stand on,if Ultra Cat is half as great as every owners claims they will stand behind this. And as far as those clowns that did the repairs...well thats another story.This should open folks eyes to this business and maybe think twice before buying a boat or anything else there.Good luck brother.


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

this is a nice boat would like to have one that was set up right maybe someone from ultracat will get wind of this thread i will try to call again tomarrow


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

It was my understanding that the the guy that runs South Padre Marine is part owner of Ultra Cat???


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

I Dont Know That Would Like To Know If Thats True?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The last thing you want to do is lawyer up. I feel you have made a mistake. You lost your temper and aparently you have never been to court because if you had you would know that no one comes out a winner. Yes you might get a new hull but you will also get alot of headaches and legal fees. Hell by the time you pay the retainer and the hours on the first meeting you could buy a new hull. This could have been handled differently, but I guess you ran out of options.

I am in no way defending the boat company. Simply stating the courtroom is the last place you want to be.


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

when you tell them after 3 weeks your leaving me now option but to invole a lawyer and they tell you see you in court thats pretty self explanatory on their position so what do you do?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How many times did you call Ultra Cat, and how many certified letters did you send to them informing them of this problem.


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

no cert.letters but have phone records and plenty of them. have tried to call ultracat nothing but answer machine guess i trust people, most you run across are honest but there are always a few a------- kind of like some comments i have received on this form


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

didnt i see you down in chocolate a few weekends ago? red dodge truck?


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

yep went to lake to play.should have gone to bayhouse maybe this weekend going back to la. to work in about 10 days so would like to fish before i leave hope to see you there


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Ultra Cat needs to take care of you. I'm in the market for a new boat and was just looking at their boats on line last night. Thanks for posting this, I definitely won't give them a look now. Good luck with this, I hope you get it worked out. With them treating customers like this, I don't think they will be in a competitive business (boat building) very long. Again, thanks and good luck!


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

I usually don't jump in on this things but here I go. I own a 25XS and I can tell you that no one works harder to please customers than Joel. He is the owner and builder of Ultra Cat boats. When I had some trouble with my 25 he drove down here from Hamlin the day after Christmas and fixed my boat on the spot. What more can you ask for from a boat builder? I want someone to show me another builder that would go to those lenghts to make the customer happy. I was in the automotive repair business for 14 years and nothing impressed me more than Joel getting in his truck and driving all the way here to fix the problem. I can also tell you that he himself along with a crew build the boats. When dealers stop stocking models and then all of the sudden decided that they needed more boats due to demand Joel had to move out into the shop to help fill orders. That is most likely the reason you have not heard from him. I can assure you that I spoke with Joel today and he will be calling Mike about his boat. It may take him a couple of days but he will call. In the meantime if I can help Mike you have my number. Capt. Rob.


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

Make No Mistake About Who's At Fault Here. I Solly Blame The Dealership And Not Ultracat At This Point. I Like The Boat Like I Said Fist Cat Hull I Ever Owned And Am Impressed. All I Wan't Is A Fair Shake ,i Do Hope That Joel Will Help Me Get This Straight One Way Or The Other. Should Have Bought Local, But Liked The Guys At South Pod. Talked A Good Game Till After The Fact


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I think its well stated that no matter how the situation rectifies itself, you are going to be out of some money once an attorney is involved. The attorney will argue for you but its going to cost you 200-300 per hour of his service.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Capt. Rob Baylor said:


> I usually don't jump in on this things but here I go. I own a 25XS and I can tell you that no one works harder to please customers than Joel. He is the owner and builder of Ultra Cat boats. When I had some trouble with my 25 he drove down here from Hamlin the day after Christmas and fixed my boat on the spot. What more can you ask for from a boat builder? I want someone to show me another builder that would go to those lenghts to make the customer happy. I was in the automotive repair business for 14 years and nothing impressed me more than Joel getting in his truck and driving all the way here to fix the problem. I can also tell you that he himself along with a crew build the boats. When dealers stop stocking models and then all of the sudden decided that they needed more boats due to demand Joel had to move out into the shop to help fill orders. That is most likely the reason you have not heard from him. I can assure you that I spoke with Joel today and he will be calling Mike about his boat. It may take him a couple of days but he will call. In the meantime if I can help Mike you have my number. Capt. Rob.


If this is true Rob, then Ultra Cat should step up and help him get this taken care of whether they did the initial repair or not. It was thier defect in the first place and should stand behind thier dealers, or take care of it themselves. This was a problem that derived from the factory, thier dealer is "authorized" to work on thier boats, just like all dealers are, but in the end Ultra Cat is responsible for taking care of the problem. And if they don't want bad press like they are getting now, then they need to step up and make thier customer happy, no excuses no BS, in the end it is thier responsibillity since the problem is a manufacturing problem to begin with.

Good luck, and keep us posted, I bet they take care of you, if not I'm sure that a "few" of us here would be more than ok with making some calls and emails to Ultra Cat. But I bet they take care of you. Capt. Rob offered his help, so take him up on it.


----------



## spi4fish (Aug 23, 2005)

Andy, who is the owner of South Padre Boat Sales, is part owner of a couple of the Ultra Cat molds. My recommendation is to get in touch with Joel. You may have to call 10 times or more, but he will call you back. Keep the faith!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

just4fun said:


> Make No Mistake About Who's At Fault Here. I Solly Blame The Dealership And Not Ultracat At This Point. I Like The Boat Like I Said Fist Cat Hull I Ever Owned And Am Impressed. All I Wan't Is A Fair Shake ,i Do Hope That Joel Will Help Me Get This Straight One Way Or The Other. Should Have Bought Local, But Liked The Guys At South Pod. Talked A Good Game Till After The Fact


Why in the hell do you captialize every freakin' word? If you want to be treated like an adult, act like one and get past 3rd grade. Geeze.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

seems like there's a lot of good advice for you in this thread, just4fun, but if i may offer one more little tidbit that i haven't seen, yet: if at all possible, *never* pay cash in full up front for big ticket items.

good luck to you getting this matter resolved.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mont said:


> Why in the hell do you captialize every freakin' word? If you want to be treated like an adult, act like one and get past 3rd grade. Geeze.


I think that's what happens if you type all caps into the quick reply box -- it puts them in "title" case.

But if that is the case we are still left with the question -- why all caps?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stupid boat rigger, yes for sure, but still minor repairs

what's up with the cracked troll motor base ? motor guide will take care of that , someone just needs to call it in.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When your in a chat room don't all caps mean you are yelling to be heard??? I will call my 12 year old grand daughter and ask her.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmmm.. mabey cap lock is stuck.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bobby said:


> When your in a chat room don't all caps mean you are yelling to be heard??? I will call my 12 year old grand daughter and ask her.


TTMB isn't nor ever will be a "chat room". It's a forum meant for adults and quietly behaving children. It's not the BBB (check the FAQ's), and it certainly isn't a place for those that don't care to follow basic 3rd grade english rules to post. I am so sick of everyone that has a problem with anyone else using it as a place to "make public my stupidity", I am to the point of banning anyone on their first post that doesn't get that concept. You get screwed because you are ignorant or because you don't quite grasp how to conduct yourself in a business situation, then too bad, so sad. Anyone that types in all caps needs to find elsewhere to post. Buyer beware. I believe that concept came in with the Romans.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Please answer Monts ?*



Mont said:


> Why in the hell do you captialize every freakin' word? If you want to be treated like an adult, act like one and get past 3rd grade. Geeze.


Also he's gonna need a semi-colon between the..... shake; I Lol

Slurp


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

Just4fun,

just a few comments on your situation:

1. The dealer is offering to help since he didn't satisfy you the first time, and you're refusing his offer. This shows you are probably acting unreasonably.

2. I'd venture to guess that if you would have gone into the dealership with your hat in your hand and calmly explained that you weren't satisfied and explained why, your relations with the dealer would not have deteriorated to the current state.

3. The dealer is your ONE FRIEND in the world in a situation like this. He (and possibly the manufacturer working with him) are the only people with the power to make you happy. When you mention the "L" word[lawyer], even under your breath, EVEN ONE TIME, you've forever ruined your lines of communication and forced the dealer to go into "defense mode" where he may have no choice but to take you seriously, assume you're wearing a wire from that point forward, and totally stop talking to you. It's like drawing a line in the sand. Trust me, I'm in business myself, and using that word in your situation is like pulling a gun...you better not show it unless you're prepared to use it.

4. From your post, it sounds like you bought from an out of town dealer for some reason, likely because of price. Of course now that's turned out to make this process even more painful for you due to the distance involved. Due to the way you're handling this situation, I'll bet my lunch money you could have dealt with your local dealer if you'd have handled the purchase phase differently as well....I see this happen all the time...people that don't understand how to negotiate drive around the world to make a deal for a better price when they often could make a pretty close deal at home, that way they can have their cake and eat it too...In situations like this it makes the small premium paid to shop local seem like a bargain compared to the anguish you will experience from your problems. I guess it goes back to the old saying..."The bitterness of poor quality lasts much longer than the sweetness of low price".

beaver


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

You can catch more flies with honey than vineger.

Peace

gunner


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I think some people need to get out and do some fishing..... sure getting testy about all caps


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I apologize I am one of the ones who uses all caps...I leave my keyboard setting on caps for work. I will try to pay closer attention when posting


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

This man pays cash,cash that i'm sure he worked his tail off for (just like the rest of us do) only to get a boat that a dealer put together half arsed and he is supposed to turn around with his hat in hand and ask for forgiviness?...........to please fix my boat? and say what? i'm sorry i bought this and i'm sorry i payed cash for it but can you please fix what you screwed up?.....please with sugar on top?.........NO WAY! don't know about you guys but i sure don't have 30k (i'm sure it was more than that) to throw at a place and walk away thinking.....i hope they get it right.The dealer or the factory should stand up and take care of it.Short story here,Steve Bell owner of Shoalwater boats when he sold the company to the guys in Kyle Texas,those guys kind of ran it in the ground only to sell the company back to Steve a few years later,After Steve was up and running again a customer who had bought a boat from the boys in Kyle Texas had a hull that had bad stringers,soft floor and a few other things to say the least,Steve talked to them took the boat and completly rebuilt the hull,and did all this under waranty and it wasn't even one of his hulls!(from Shoalwater in Port O conner).Anyway just wanted yall to know what some folks would do for their customers.I hope you get it worked out that is alot of money for someone not to take serious.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*bad day?*



Mont said:


> TTMB isn't nor ever will be a "chat room". It's a forum meant for adults and quietly behaving children. It's not the BBB (check the FAQ's), and it certainly isn't a place for those that don't care to follow basic 3rd grade english rules to post. I am so sick of everyone that has a problem with anyone else using it as a place to "make public my stupidity", I am to the point of banning anyone on their first post that doesn't get that concept. You get screwed because you are ignorant or because you don't quite grasp how to conduct yourself in a business situation, then too bad, so sad. Anyone that types in all caps needs to find elsewhere to post. Buyer beware. I believe that concept came in with the Romans.


Someone is having a bad day.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

CrappieGirl said:


> I apologize I am one of the ones who uses all caps...I leave my keyboard setting on caps for work. I will try to pay closer attention when posting


same here


----------



## just4fun (Feb 14, 2006)

Mont said:


> Why in the hell do you captialize every freakin' word? If you want to be treated like an adult, act like one and get past 3rd grade. Geeze.


who gives a sh-- i work for a living not sit at a computer some people absolutely have nothing to do but bit-- don't like it don't look at it


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He won't be around long sad4sm


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If I don't like it, I ban it. Stay off this site and take your whining somewhere else.


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

"there are always a few a------- kind of like some comments i have received on this form"

"who gives a sh-- i work for a living not sit at a computer some people absolutely have nothing to do but bit-- don't like it don't look at it"

They should do whatever it takes to give you your money back and send you on your way. If you treat your dealer like you treat 2coolers you will always have issues.

gunner


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Man! didn't see that comming.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

What were the screw wholes from . Batter Trays??? or something they goofed on rigging it up?


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*..*



bk005 said:


> What were the screw wholes from . Batter Trays??? or something they goofed on rigging it up?


We'll Never Know. He Got Banned For Typing Capital Letters.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Steelersfan said:


> We'll Never Know. He Got Banned For Typing Capital Letters.


if that were true, guess what


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

just4fun said:


> who gives a sh-- i work for a living not sit at a computer some people absolutely have nothing to do but bit-- don't like it don't look at it


1. open mouth
2. insert foot

he definately should have thought about that one a little longer before hitting enter.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Steelersfan said:


> We'll Never Know. He Got Banned For Typing Capital Letters.


he got banned for posting a BBB type post, which is clearly against the rules. On top of that, he took it upon himself to try and beat the word censor. Strike 3 was getting in my face. I can't imagine why he is having so much trouble getting his boat fixed. NOT!


----------

